
Prisoners' code word caught by software that eavesdrops on calls - prostoalex
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23030762-200-prisoners-code-word-caught-by-software-that-eavesdrops-on-calls/
======
mtgx
I thought monitoring prisoners' phone calls was illegal?! Do authorities not
care about the law at all these days?

~~~
dragonwriter
IIRC, except for calls with attorneys and certain other exceptions, monitoring
prisoners phone calls (like monitoring their visits) is a perfectly legal
security measure.

That said, its kind of odd (to the point of being nearly implausible) that
human monitors on the calls didn't make the connection between requests by
prisoners for a "three-way" followed by the person referred to in that request
being dialed in to the call by the person that was directly called until after
the fact machine analysis identified "three-way" was a code word.

First, because using "three-way" (or more fully, "three-way call" for the
call, "three-way calling" for the feature [0]) to refer to a call into which a
third-party is added isn't obscure prison code, its standard usage, and second
because even if human monitors were initially clueless as to the particular
term, it defies reason to ask us to believe that they didn't notice the
additional person being added to the call after the request.

This is also quite obviously a stealth ad (probably a press release being
uncritically accepted and lightly rewritten and published as a news article)
for Intelligent Voice, whose software is being promoted in the piece: there
are no prison sources cited, the only sources cited are the company's CEO and
one of their software developers.

[0] I mean, really, google "three-way call".

